# Topics > Related topics > Events >  IEEE/RSJ International Conference on Intelligent Robots and Systems, annual academic conference covering advances in robotics

## Airicist

IROS 2022, October 23–27, 2022, The Kyoto International Conference Center, Kyoto, Japan

iros2022.org

facebook.com/iros2022

twitter.com/2022Iros

instagram.com/iros2022

IROS 2021, September 27 - October 1, 2021, online 

iros2021.org

IROS 2020, October 25 - November 25, 2020, on-demand virtual conference

iros2020.org

IROS 2019, November 3–8, 2019, The Venetian Macao, Macau, China

iros2019.org

twitter.com/IROS2019MACAU

IROS 2018, October, 1-5, 2018, Madrid, Spain

iros2018.org

twitter.com/iros_2018

IROS 2017, Vancouver, BC, Canada, September 24–28, 2017

iros2017.org

twitter.com/IROS2017

IROS 2016, Daejeon, Korea, October 9-14, 2016

Website - iros2016.org

facebook.com/iros2016

twitter.com/iros2016kr

International Conference On Intelligent Robots and Systems on Wikipedia

----------

